
Pre–Big Bang Physics: What Existed Before the Big Bang? - MrXOR
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pre%E2%80%93Big_Bang_physics
======
MrXOR
A Simple/Short Introduction to Pre-Big-Bang Physics/Cosmology
([https://arxiv.org/abs/hep-th/9802057](https://arxiv.org/abs/hep-th/9802057))

